# Some Flashy Rams By Tropicana



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

'Hey guys, Just showing you a few Flash pics of my rams. This pair is quite stunning and weren't Camera shy at all today. I have an excellent video showing their colours without the flash to make them look bright. And they look like these pictures lol.. Okay guys Enjoy! (*THIS is for the first 2 Pictures*)'

I will have the video up on the 28th.

The Rest following are older ones of my breeders and more fry etc. This will be like an album of my rams, you can see how I came to love this fish and been able to keep it happy for years. I have always kept the male from each of my spawns and to this day have some blood line from 3 years ago.

The last picture is of my First pair that started this all . I have their great great great grand kids today.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome Picts. Kelly. I haven't had any luck with these little guys. One day when I have more time and space, I will try again, and probably get my stock from you. They are gorgeous. kudos!!


----------

